# NAVHDA - Spring Test



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

The Wasatch Mountain Chapter of NAVHDA will be holding the Spring Test this Saturday/ Sunday April 19th & 20th. Versatile Dogs 16 mo. old and younger will be tested in Natural Ability on both days at Willard Bay Dog Training Area, 5100 West 4000 North, Plain City, Utah (~5 Miles West of Smith & Edwards). 

If you would like to experience NAVHDA testing first hand, come on out and join us. 
A modest lunch will be available at a reasonable price.
PM me for additional details.


Thanks!
Mark


----------

